

Earless rabbit born near Fukushima plant - chailatte
http://rt.com/news/rabbit-born-fukushima-plant/

======
ghshephard
I know I don't need to remind this audience, but it's ludicrous to take a
single anecdote as a precursor to a trend. More useful information would be
"What percentage of mammals being born in the various radiation exposed
prefectures are being born with mutations, and, how does that incident rate
compare to areas outside of those prefectures"

Side Note - Rabbits born without ears, while not rare, aren't particularly
unheard of.

Second hit on Google isn't even Japan:
"[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1100030/Whats...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1100030/Whats-
Doc-Meet-Vincent-rabbit-born-ears.html)

------
ansy
A single data point isn't statistically significant. Mutations happen all the
time for any number of reasons.

